
We produce enough food to feed 10B people. So why does hunger still exist? - saradhi
https://medium.com/@jeremyerdman/we-produce-enough-food-to-feed-10-billion-people-so-why-does-hunger-still-exist-8086d2657539
======
downshun
Suppose we solve the hunger problem by somehow allocating food properly.
Wouldn't those people then produce more people, requiring even more food?

Genuinely wondering. Is it an oversimplification?

It seems to me that one could measure progress by the extent that basic needs
are taken care of. Shouldn't there be a point where we decide the pie is too
small for too many of us? There's always mars eh?

